# do burton boots run true to size?



## HUNT24/7

I wear 12 in everything, had to buy 13's.


----------



## snowman123456

HUNT24/7 said:


> I wear 12 in everything, had to buy 13's.


Thanks Hunt - So 1 full size larger fits you pretty good then?


----------



## john doe

Measure foot, email burton, see what they say.


----------



## dodgemaniac

my foot measures right at 10.5 and my burton boots size 10.5 fit just right. i would suggesting trying them on first if you can or email them as there may be some differences between models


----------



## HUNT24/7

snowman123456 said:


> Thanks Hunt - So 1 full size larger fits you pretty good then?


They fit perfect, the 12's were tight, so yeah, 1 size bigger for me.


----------



## foamy333

i wear a 10 shoe, got recommended by the kid at the shop who had the exact same foot size/shape to get some burton freestyle boots, got an 8, felt reallly tight at first, possibly could have gone with an 8 1/2, but once they packed out they fit perfectly.


----------



## AngryHugo

I wear a 10 1/2 - 11, and have Burton boots in 11. I have a wide foot, so bumping up a half size worked. That's pretty typical across the footwear spectrum, though.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

I've tried Thirty Two, Vans, Nike all in 13's, which I wear in casual shoes. All were too small for my feet. I just picked up a Burton Driver X 2011 model in a 13. Fit perfectly and was a fit that I was hoping to get in other brands but never did.


----------



## snowman123456

OK - I'm getting the whole spectrum here.

I normally wear a size 11 so I'm going to order an 11 and an 11.5.

Something tells me that I'll end up with the 12 though.


----------



## john doe

Of course you are getting the whole spectrum. There is no standard for what the shoe sizes mean. Sure companies could just make their boots to the Mondo standard and end all this bullshit but that would be too easy. They make money on people buying the wrong size boot.


----------



## JBuD21

yoo, Im new at this but I just bought my first pair of boots... I got the Burton Hails... soft and comfy, i wear a 10 1/2 and i got a 10 1/2. fits perfectly, kinda like a skateboard shoe..
this is straight off their website. 

Shrinkage™ Footprint Reduction Technology
Shrinkage™ reduces the boot’s overall footprint one full size, meaning a men’s size 10 fits like a size 10, but has the footprint of a typical size 9. Shorter, lighter, sleeker—never suffer from toe drag again.

haven't used them yet but their pretty awesome....


----------



## mojo maestro

I know this may sound crazy...........why don't you try some on?


----------



## Failed_God

the foot measuring thing at the shop puts me at 14 but in burton motos i have to wear 15


----------



## skipmann

I have to second the crazy reply above...why not try some on? You'll then know if they fit correctly...but if you can't try them on due to logistical issues, I just purchased my first pair of Burton boots (Ions) after a long stint with Salomon boots. I typically wear a size 13 shoe, and the size 13 Ions fit very well...with the exception of the left boot, which is a tad bit tight at the toe because my left foot is a tad bit longer than my right. I suspect it'll pack out quite nicely and there are no pressure points whatsoever.


----------



## Luburgh08

I wear tens normally, wear elevens in burton boots


----------



## SteadyHigh

i had to get one size up also


----------



## doron

It sounds like you are looking to buy boots without trying them on, which I would strongly suggest against. I wen't through the boot shopping process a few years ago and burtons just didn't fit me. To me, they all had a bump in the front that would crush my toes to the top of the liner, even when I tried on different sizes.


----------



## Sincraft

imo no. I've tried on 3-4 different entry level to mid level burton boots size 11 and they were too small, toes curled up. tried size 12, toes still pretty smashed in, would be in pain by end of the day, dont know if packing out would help eventually, but the 12's were too sloppy because my feet are narrow.

good boot fitting is almost impossible in my area from what I can tell. Best bet from what I can tell so far is to pickup boots that aren't hurting anywhere but are snug enough everywhere else. small issue probably could be corrected with some thick material cut in pieces and glue to the inner shell. obviously dry fit them with tape first I would imagine but hey, im pretty new to this


----------



## snowman123456

I like the overall quality of Burton boots.

I just ordered an 11 and 11.5 in the Burton AWOL. Both too small but I think I'll try the 12.

I think from now on I will try 1 full size up to start in *all* snowboard boots.

It seems like with a big foam inner boot even if the boots are slightly big you will still fill them out without your feet moving around in them too much.


----------



## kramer2k

I just picked up some Burton Hails. My normal shoe size is an 8. I went with 8.5 and they fit beautifully!


----------



## that_guy

I've generally found that for Burton boots, I size down, never up. Also, depending on the liner, there is a 0.5 size variation.

My shoe size is 9-9.5, I take a 8 in this year's Ions. 8.5 would also be suitable, but I prefer a 'performance fit' (read tight) and I normally wear my boots without socks.


----------



## snowman123456

I finally ended up going with DC Park in size 13 (I normally wear size 11 in street shoes).

They have a half-liner which also makes the boots a lot more comfortable to me.

I think the style is very nice too - some of the nicest snowboard boots I've seen style-wise.

These will be my first official snowboard boots!


----------



## binarypie

I wear a 9 to a 10 street shoe depending on the brand.

Almost every snowboard boot I tried on last season regardless of which brand ended up fitting best at 9.5 for me.

I bought a pair of Ions in 9.5 and my vans sneakers are a 9.5.


----------



## gregc4

I wear size 13 in the Burton Hail and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Mike S.

HUNT24/7 said:


> They fit perfect, the 12's were tight, so yeah, 1 size bigger for me.


Same here I wear 13 in everything just picked up a new pair of Rulers and went size 14 and they fit perfectly


----------



## SoaD009

I have a 28 cm modo with a semi-wider foot. I wear size 11-11.5 in street shoes and size 10 Burton boots fit me well.


----------



## Snow Hound

Mike S. said:


> Same here I wear 13 in everything just picked up a new pair of Rulers and went size 14 and they fit perfectly


They absolutely do not fit perfectly. Snowboard should be tight once packed out - this normally means they're mildly uncomfortable for the first few days. Most people need a size or two smaller than their street shoes.

Please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## OldSnow

Sounds like people sizing up instead of opting for a wide boot option


----------



## Kijima

OldSnow said:


> Sounds like people sizing up instead of opting for a wide boot option


In 2010 there were no wide boot options.


----------



## Seppuccu

Nice necro @Mike S.


----------

